
Speeding up JetBrains IDE – catalinxyz.com - catalinxyz
https://catalinxyz.com/speeding-up-phpstorm/
======
Piskvorrr
Supposing I have the inspections and language injections I already use: move
the ~/.PhpStorm2018.1/system folder (or whatever it's called on your box) to
RAM. This will mean that the project is reindexed after a computer restart,
but then searching is lightning-fast.

